# [SOLVED] DBus-Problem

## funker

hallo herzallerliebste Gemeinde  :Smile: 

Offensichtlich habe ich ein dbus-Problem:

```
nx69hr ~ # systemctl status dbus -l

dbus.service - D-Bus System Message Bus

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/dbus.service; static)

   Active: active (running) since Wed 2013-12-04 12:07:43 CET; 7min ago

 Main PID: 1793 (dbus-daemon)

   CGroup: /system.slice/dbus.service

           └─1793 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system --address=systemd: --nofork --nopidfile --systemd-activation

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus-daemon[1793]: dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.32" (uid=1000 pid=1966 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.32" (uid=1000 pid=1966 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus-daemon[1793]: dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.33" (uid=1000 pid=2016 comm="/usr/libexec/mission-control-5 ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.33" (uid=1000 pid=2016 comm="/usr/libexec/mission-control-5 ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus-daemon[1793]: dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.36" (uid=1000 pid=2037 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.36" (uid=1000 pid=2037 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.42" (uid=1000 pid=2190 comm="gnome-control-center --overview ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.32" (uid=1000 pid=1966 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus-daemon[1793]: dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.42" (uid=1000 pid=2190 comm="gnome-control-center --overview ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

Dec 04 12:14:48 nx69hr dbus-daemon[1793]: dbus[1793]: [system] Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.32" (uid=1000 pid=1966 comm="/usr/bin/gnome-shell ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="GetPermissions" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1790 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

```

Ich wäre für etwaige Vorschläge äußerst dankbar!

MfGLast edited by funker on Wed Dec 04, 2013 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Hast du eventuell gerade erst auf systemd umgestellt? Wenn ja könnte ein "emerge --oneshot dbus" mit aktiviertem USE-Flag "systemd" helfen.

----------

## funker

Oh, da war noch -systemd in der package.use gesetzt. Ich probiere es mal aus. Danke  :Smile: 

[EDIT] Danke... DANKE!!! Ich kann dir garnicht sagen, WIE dankbar ich bin!!! Es funktioniert einwandfrei!

----------

